

DropSend Acquired by MakeMyComputerFaster.com - sebastian
http://www.carsonified.com/dropsend/carsonified-sells-dropsend

======
markbao
wtf? Webminds looks like an unlikely acquirer. Maybe they have good software,
but this is the lesson people can take from this:

Webminds: don't use templates from sites like TemplateBox. Your site looks
like it distributes spyware.

~~~
alaskamiller
I don't think Carson got top dollar. A skeezy looking spam compan was probably
the only one willing to buy with cash.

~~~
ashu
Indeed, it does sound like that from some of the bits in that posting. "put
your webapp on the chopping block"!

